# Reisebericht USA 2004



## Tiffy (5. April 2004)

Moin zusammen #h,

wie viele wissen waren wir ja in den USA. Dort trafen wir uns unter anderm mit Fussel und Frau um den Fischen im Cape Coral auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Der Reisebericht ist zwar noch nicht fertig aber leider hab ich momentan nicht mehr Zeit um am Computer zu sitzen. Wer mag kann sich ja mal den ersten Teil durchlesen. Normalerweise müsste der Bericht 5 mal so lang sein so goil war das. Ich gelobe aber sobald ich meine Arbeit wieder etwas zurückschrauben kann an dem Bericht weiter zu schreiben....

Wer hierauf klickt kann den Bericht lesen


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

einfach nur geil!!!
hab fussels Bericht schon durchgelesen.... 

hast dir echt sau viel Arbeit gemacht, verdient ein großes großes LOB ! 
Danke...


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Hi Tiffy #h

da kann ich nur sagen:

*Oh Mann-oh-Mann !!! * :q   #y Was habe ich sehnsüchtig auf Deinen und Fussels Bericht gewartet !!!

Im Vorfeld von Eurer Reise habe ich ja bereits ein paar Mal mit Fussel phoniert...

Absolut wahnsinniger, perfekt geschriebener Bericht #r , der mich hier beinahe zum durchdrehen bringt !!!  #y   :k 

In etwas mehr als drei Wochen geht es bei uns (Fischmäulchen :l und mir) los nach Florida...*EBENFALLS NACH CAPE CORALS*  (wie Dir vielleicht Fussel bereits erzählt hat) !!! Zuerst ´ne Woche selbstorganisierte Rundreise Miami zu den Keys runter und dann wieder hoch nach Cape Corals. 

Mann, was freue ich mich...und nach Deinem unglaublichen Bericht kann ich es gleich gar nicht mehr aushalten !!!!!!!!!  #v 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir vielleicht diese Woche mal eine Runde gemeinsam phonieren könnten (wenn Du Zeit hast). Ich schick Dir aber noch ´ne PN !

Danke bereits jetzt für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht aus dem Eldorado für Angler (so sieht´s jedenfalls aus) !!!

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hatte, was da abgeht, hatte ich den richtigen Riecher für die Gegend um Cape Coral. Eigentlich sollte es dieses Jahr schon da hingehen, aber dann kam uns Rico dazwischen. Rico ist jetzt 4 Monate alt :q und in ein bis zwei Jahren so weit, dass wir hoffentlich etwas weiter reisen können...

Geiler Bericht, dann weiß ich ja, wen ich nerven kann, wenn es bei mir konkrete Züge annimmt  :q  :q 

Danke für den Bericht und weiter so #h


----------



## Jirko (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

hallo tiffy #h

phänomenalo gigantissimo #6 feinster erstteiler tiffy – als wenn man selbst dabeigewesen ist! und wann hat man schonmal die gelegenheit, unter der obhut von zahlreichen supportern die bremsen surren zu lassen – muß ein erhabenes gefühl gewesen sein  die vorfreude auf deine fortsetzung wächst in´s unermessliche – freu mich schon riesig auf deinen 2. teil #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Aller erste Spitzenklasse #6 

Bericht und Bilder machen Appetit auf mehr - bin schon auf die Fortsetzung gespannt  #r


----------



## Dorschrobby (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Einfach Goil  #6 , und ich brauch keine Angst haben das ich ne Paketbombe bekomm :q .
Amiland is scho top, wo gibt es sonst solche Läden ?

Mach hin, mehr lesen will........

Robert


----------



## ralle (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Hey Tiffy -- willst du uns zum Wahnsinn treiben ??
Wenn ja mußt du nur weiter so weitermachen.

Wenn ich die Bilder von dem Angelladen sehe -- oje hoffentlich komm ich da nie mal hin sonst bin ich pleite!


----------



## rob (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

starker bericht tiffy!!!
danke schön...habt echt eine gute zeit gehabt und tolle fische gefangen.petri#h


----------



## fischerwahn (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

genial ist er, dein bericht  #r


----------



## Baramundi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Hallo Tiffy,
toller Bericht, sieht aus, als ob ihr ne geile Zeit dort gehabt habt. Gruß auch an fussel. Mensch, ich könnte mir in den Arsch beissen; ich war vor jahren auch dort in der Ecke, nur gefischt hab ich dort nicht :e  :e 

Ansonsten: bitte mehr von dem Bericht :q  :q 

Gruß, Bara


----------



## norge_klaus (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Super Bericht !

Ich mach Ende September 2 Wochen Urlaub in Florida. Kann mir jemand Infos
geben, wo man in Key Largo oder Marathon günstig einen Angel-Trip buchen kann ?

Gruß norge-klaus


----------



## Tiffy (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Moin zusammen,

danke fürs Lob. Aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich da noch nicht mit. Da muss ich noch mal bei. Und zu erzählen gibt es noch genug. Angler haben Geduld deshalb bitte ich  Euch um diese...

@ norge klaus,

zwischen Key Largo und Marathon liegt ja noch ISLAMORADA !! Einer der Angelhotspots dieser Welt. Charterboote gibt es von Key Largo bis Key West wie Sand am Meer. Es lohnt sich ganz bestimmt mal durch die diversen Sportfischerhäfen zu schlendern. Oft stehen Schilder an den Booten das noch Mitfahrer gesucht werden und die Charter zu teilen. Und nicht alle Boote haben täglich ne Charter. Da kannste bestimmt was am Preis machen. In Islamorada so in der Mitte gibt es auch einen BassPro Shop mit allem was das Herz begehrt 

Hier kannste mal anklicken  #h

Ich glaub auch das Ortsschild sagt schon ne Menge aus über die Insel...


----------



## Dorschi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Mann Tiffy!
Spitzenbericht!
Mach hinne mit dem Rest!
Ich denke, das war ein Neuseelandersatz.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Wat fürn toller Bericht Tiffy. Richtig schön geschrieben. Ich freu mich schon auch die Fortsetzung. #6


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Super Bericht... Hoffe ich kann bald Teil 2 lesen


----------



## Ossipeter (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Mensch Tiffy das ist ja ein Wahnsinnsbericht.
Freu  mich schon auf Teil 2 #v  #6


----------



## Dorschjäger (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

@ Tiffy
Ein Spitzenbericht ! Ich hab dabei von dicken Fischen geträumt.
Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Fortsetzung.

Dorschjäger


----------



## havkat (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Boff!

Mööönsch Tiffy! Mach mich ruhig feddich Mann!

Auf meiner Skala von 1 - 10 saaach ich ma............ ´ne glatte 11,2! #6


----------



## petipet (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

#h @Tiffy,

schließ mich meinen Vorpostern an. Danke für Deinen Bericht. Der ist absolut professionell. Viel Freizeit hast Du da sicher abgeknappt. Klasse, zu lesen, wie Deine Eindrücke in den U.S.A. waren. 

Gruß...Peter  #h


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Obwohl der Bericht noch nicht ganz fertig ist habe ich bereits gevotet...



*.... EINWANDFREIE MAXIMALPUNKTZAHL von 5 Sternen (=hervorragend) !!!*

Bitte, bitte Tiffy...noch viel mehr Infos reinschreiben! Vielleicht sogar mit ein paar GPS-Daten und Tips wann, wo auf welche Fische ?

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## HeinzJuergen (6. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Ganz toll!
Ganz spannend!
ganhz außerordentlich

Vielen Dank Tiffy
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Laksos (7. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Woff, Tiffy,

was für ein spannender Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos. Ist ja schon mal ein richtiger "1. Band Tiffy's Ami-Angel-Brockhaus" geworden, spitzenmäßig!  #6


----------



## Gunnar (7. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Super Tiffy,

war 1987 selbst in Florida und hab ne Tour mit dem Wohnmobil gemacht. Ich hab meiner Frau versprochen auch mit ihr dort mal hinzufliegen. Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich das bestimmt bald machen werde. Diesmal natürlich ein Haus am Golf mit Boot.


----------



## Karstein (8. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

WEITER!!!

(klasse geschrieben, Tiffy!!!)


----------



## wodibo (8. April 2004)

*AW: Reisebericht USA 2004*

Einfach nur genial Tiffy - DANKE #6


----------

